# Duluth, MN



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey anyone out there know of cigar lounges or cigar dealers in Duluth, MN?


----------



## criollo (Dec 5, 2011)

There's a dealer at 1405 Miller Trunk Highway near the Miller Hill Mall but on the opposite side of the road. It's called "Smoke Shop". It is small but they have a nice humidor and a friendly guy running the place.

There are no lounges that I know of.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------

